# Canadian documentaries



## thewatchmaker (7 Oct 2009)

Hi again everyone - I first dropped by a few weeks ago to ask about fictional and dramatized non-fiction films that are about or include members of the Canadian military. For a whole variety of reasons, I've decided to alter my methodology a bit and expand my range to include documentaries and reality TV.

Again, I'm looking at the 90s and 00s and the list below is what I've compiled. I realize that the category of documentary is rather large - that it can include any number of NFB or independent projects or CBC short-docs. For that reason, I'd appreciate it if anyone who wants to add to the list could let me know where it comes from and what sort of distribution it's gotten. (For obvious reasons, I think, I'm more interested in the sorts of productions that have aired multiple times or have made a larger cultural impact than I am in films that have gone virtually unseen. I would, however, also be interested to know what the folks on this site think are particularly good or bad docs.) I'm also especially interested in docs that were not released in the past 5 years - it's very easy to find tonnes of recent docs, but comparatively hard to locate info (much less locate the films themselves) if I look any further into the past.

And thanks a bunch in advance if anyone can help.

Peacekeeper at War: A Personal View of the Gulf War (1994 - NFB)
A Soldier’s Peace (1995 - CBC)
The Price of Duty (1995 - NFB)
Canada: A People’s History (2000-1 – CBC/SRC)
Truth, Duty, Valour (2004-8 – Outdoor Life Network)
Shake Hands With the Devil (2004 – CBC/SRC/Documentary Channel)
Shooters (2005)
Crash Landing (2005 – CBC)
Indian Summer: The Oka Crisis (2006 – CBC)
Turning Points of History: The Battle of Medak Pocket (2007 - History)
Bravo Company: Kandahar (2007 – History)
At War (2008)
Basic Up (2008)
Basic Up: Reloaded (2009)
Battle For A Continent (2009 - CBC)
Myths for Profit (2009)
Combat School (2009 – Discovery)


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Oct 2009)

So you felt the need to start another thread?  Why not just tack this onto the original?   ???

Just asking......


----------



## thewatchmaker (8 Oct 2009)

That's a fair question. I didn't think that it seemed appropriate to post it in response to the fictional/dramatic film topic - I specifically said that I didn't want docs in the previous thread, whereas that's all I want in this one. And I figured that people may ignore a new post to the old thread if they felt they had already contributed all that they could to that particular discussion.

But if a moderator feels it's appropriate to move it...


----------

